# Ecuador in Jan or Feb.



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

*January and February Kayaking in Ecuador*​ 
Hey paddlers,

Now’s the time to start planning your winter kayaking vacation. We’ve got lots of great trips running in January and February—when winter has it’s strongest hold in North America—and we are hoping that you’ll join us on 1 or 2 of these trips.

This winter we’ve tried to arrange our schedule to accommodate both people who want 1 week of kayaking AND people who have a little more time off and want 2 weeks of kayaking in Ecuador. These trips (double weeks) are also designed for paddlers of mixed abilities who want to take paddling vacations together. On these trips, you’ll hang out with your friends/family in the mornings and evenings, but you’ll paddle separately so that everyone can paddle at their own level and not be overly pushed or held back by traveling partners. 

So, check it out, arrange your work schedule, and come paddle with us this winter!

*Jan. 15th-23rd—Class III and Torrents Class IV*

*This Class III trip* is catered towards people who are super comfortable on Class II, and reasonably comfortable on Class III but who are looking to improve their skills to the point that Class III will feel like a walk in the park! 
*The Torrents Class IV trip* is for solid Class IV paddlers looking for a week of amazing whitewater in Ecuador! This week will include both big water runs and steep creeks—variety is the name of the game here.

*Jan. 29th-Feb. 6th—Intro to Creeking Class IV- and Torrents Class IV * *(for the Class IV Torrents people, stay a 2nd week and step it up a notch to our Mucha Agua trip Feb. 5th-13th)*

*The Intro to Creeking Trip IV-* is for people who are comfortable on medium or big volume Class IV- and IV runs but who don’t yet have the skills necessary for creeking (boofing, eddy hoping, boat scouting, etc…)
*The Torrents Class IV trip* is for solid Class IV paddlers looking for a week of amazing whitewater in Ecuador! This week will include both big water runs and steep creeks—variety is the name of the game here.

*Feb. 5th-13th—Mucha Agua*

Bring your creeking game and your elbow pads. Ecuador’s runs at this level of kayaking are steep, continuous, and full of action—so be sure to bring your A-game! Warming up with the Torrents Class IV trip the week before is a great idea to make sure your skills are up to par.


*Jan. 12th-20th—Class III+ and Torrents Class IV* *(both of these trips are followed by trips just slightly harder the next week, so stick around for 2 awesome weeks of paddling with SWA).*

*This Class III+ trip* is for people who already have solid Class III skills and are hoping to break into that Class IV realm. We’ll paddle 7 days of whitewater all the while working on skills to bump your paddling up to that next level.
*The Torrents Class IV trip* is for solid Class IV paddlers looking for a week of amazing whitewater in Ecuador! This week will include both big water runs and steep creeks—variety is the name of the game here.

*Jan. 19th-27th—Intro to Creeking Class IV- and Mucha Agua Class IV+/V-*

*The Intro to Creeking Trip IV-* is for people who are comfortable on medium or big volume Class IV- and IV runs but who don’t yet have the skills necessary for creeking (boofing, eddy hoping, boat scouting, etc…)
*For the Mucha Agua trip*, bring your creeking game and your elbow pads. The runs at this level of kayaking are steep, continuous, and full of action—so be sure to bring your A-game! Warming up with the Torrents Class IV trip the week before is a great idea to make sure your skills are up to par.


Please check our Trips page for more details on all these trips Ecuador whitewater kayaking in South America, river rafting adventure trips Small World Adventures kayak trips and rafting trips

And, if you don’t see what you want above, just ask our office—I’m sure we can figure out some way to accommodate you! We also have limited space available on our November and December trips, so if you are looking to travel then, let me know!

For any questions, please email or call Darcy
[email protected]
970 309 8913
800-58-KAYAK


----------

